# NOx und der Dieselskandal



## Ralle (23 Juli 2017)

Irgendwie frage ich mich langsam, worüber hier eigentlich wirklich diskutiert wird.
Ohne Frage, die Automobilibdustrie hat beschi.... und das muß aufgearbeitet werden.
Aber wie bitte schön darf ich dann das https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximale_Arbeitsplatz-Konzentration verstehen?

Die *Maximale Arbeitsplatz-Konzentration (MAK-Wert) gibt die maximal zulässige Konzentration eines Stoffes als Gas, Dampf oder Schwebstoff in der (Atem-)Luft am Arbeitsplatz an, bei der kein Gesundheitsschaden zu erwarten ist, auch wenn man der Konzentration in der Regel 8 Stunden täglich, maximal 40 (42) Stunden in der Woche ausgesetzt ist (Schichtbetrieb).

*
SchadstoffMAK in mg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]BemerkungSO[SUB]2[/SUB]2,7[SUP][15][/SUP]CO35CO[SUB]2[/SUB]9100NO[SUB]2[/SUB]0,95[SUP][16][/SUP]N[SUB]2[/SUB]O180Ozon-der frühere MAK-Wert von 0,2 mg/m[SUP]3[/SUP] wurde ausgesetzt[SUP][17][/SUP]Halothan41[SUP][18][/SUP]Enfluran150[SUP][19][/SUP]Isofluran-kein MAK-Wert festgelegt, da keine hinreichenden Informationen[SUP][20][/SUP]Staub (einatembar)4[SUP][21][/SUP]Staub (alveolengängig)0,3[SUP][22][/SUP]Brom-der frühere MAK-Wert von 0,1 ml/m[SUP]3[/SUP] wurde ausgesetzt[SUP][23]
[/SUP]

Heißt das nun, in meiner Stadt werde ich von Werten krank, die mich 10x höher am Arbeitsplatz nicht krank machen?
Was passierte da genau, warum muß man so weit unter Grenzwerten bleiben, die doch gesetzlich anerkannt und geregelt sind?
Ist das Alles nur ein großer Luftballon um uns im Streß zu halten? Langsam  kann man da so einigen Verschwörungstheorien gleuben schenken.


----------



## ducati (23 Juli 2017)

naja zu dem ganzen Thema wurde in den Medien eh nicht viel technisch konkretes berichtet...
Fakt ist, ein Diesel produziert prinzipbedingt mehr NOx als ein Benziner. Aus dem gleichen technischen Grund aber 20% weniger CO2. Jetzt kannst Du drueber nachdenken, was Dir lieber ist 

Gruss.


----------



## Ralle (23 Juli 2017)

Darum geht es aber nicht in meiner Frage.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Juli 2017)

Für mich fällt da als erstes ins Auge, das man der Arbeitsplatzkonzentration entfliehen kann. Spätestens zum Feierabend/Wochenende. Der allgemeinen Umweltkonzentration kannst Du nicht entfliehen. Zum anderen sind auch die sonstigen Umweltauswirkungen von NOx zur berücksichtigen (saurer Regen, Sommersmog und die Stickstoffüberdüngung).
Auffällig ist allerdings die Diskrepanz zwischen EU-Stundengrenzwert (200ug/m³) zu Deiner Tabelle. Möglicherweise ist die MAK-Tabelle nicht harmonisiert oder die Lobby war stärker....


----------



## Krumnix (24 Juli 2017)

Das liegt an mehreren Faktoren.
1. Die Dauer der Belastung. Wenn man nur 8-10h der Belastung ausgesetzt ist, kann die Konzentration höher sein, da der Körper in der anderen Zeit die Giftstoffe wieder abbauen kann. Die Konzentration darf daher nur soviel höher sein, dass in der Abbauzeit von 14-16h ein "gesundes" Level erreicht werden kann.
2. Auf Arbeitsplätze wirst du nie Neugeborene, Kleinkinder, Kranke oder Alte finden, welche durch höhere Belastungen schneller vergiftet werden. Die Annahme, dass auf dem Arbeitsplatz gesundheitlich fitte Menschen arbeiten wird vorausgesetzt. Wenn man mit der Belastung am Arbeitsplatz nicht zurecht kommt, da man schon eine Vorerkrankung hat, wird ja meist ein Attest ausgestellt.
3. Auch wenn in Städten die Artenvielfalt sich in Grenzen hält, so leben dort schon einige Tiere, die mit den Belastungen nicht zurecht kommt. Damit diese Tiere nicht auch noch aus den Städten verschwinden, sollten diese geschützt werden (außer Ratten und Tauben  )


----------



## Januar (24 Juli 2017)

Hinzu kommt, dass du am Arbeitsplatz teilweise drauf vorbereitet bist. In der Stadt müssen alle durchkommen, auch die "Schwächeren" wie Kinder und Kranke. Solche Personen werden aber nur selten in Werkhallen oder Fabriken arbeiten, wo solche Stoffe wahrscheinlicher auftreten.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Juli 2017)

@Krumnix
Du hast die Elster vergessen. An die habe ich in diesem Jahr meine komplette Kirschernte verloren :twisted:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2017)

Mich würde mal Intressieren wer und wie diese Schattstoffe in den Städten misst.
Macht das jemand vom Ordnungsamt oder ein Ingenieur?

Wie wirklich und ehrlich ist die Messung, selbst wenn der Hersteller eines Messgerätes
misst, muss die Anschaffung eines solchen Gerätes seine Rechtfertigung haben, das kann 
man am besten durch hohe CO2 Ergebnisse rechtfertigen. 

Meiner Meinung nach steckt der mehr Politik als Ehrlichkeit drin.

Der Bundesregierung kommt der Skandal, auf jedem Fall sehr entgegen, 
Sie kann die Klimaziele von Paris nicht erfüllen und kann jetzt die Schuld
auf EU und Autoindustrie verteilen. Die Umsetzung der Ziele wird den Städten 
zugeschrieben, mit Fahrverboten. 

Der Nutzer von Dieselfahrzeugen wird eine Entwerung seines Kapitals auferlegt.

Nicht zu vergessen sind ja E-Autos so Umweltfreundlich, wo kommt den saubere Strom
her für die Millionen Autos. Selbst wenn wir auf Pferd und Esel umsteigen, wird es nicht 
besser, weil bald die Straßen eine andere Art der Verschmutzung hätten.


----------



## Januar (24 Juli 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen sind ja E-Autos so Umweltfreundlich, wo kommt den saubere Strom
> her für die Millionen Autos.



Ich hab mal ein sehr schönes Foto gesehen. Dort wurde ein E-Auto durch einen Diesel-Generator geladen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juli 2017)

> Ich hab mal ein sehr schönes Foto gesehen. Dort wurde ein E-Auto durch einen Diesel-Generator geladen



Ja, hier.......:



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 37235


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Juli 2017)

@rostiger Nagel

Die Überwachung machen automatische Stationen. Diese werden in den Bundesländern von Überwachungseinrichtungen geführt. Für Brandenburg zum Beispiel*:
*http://www.lfu.brandenburg.de/info/luft-online  Anderswo heißt das Kind möglicherweise anders, aber das Prinzip sollte das gleiche sein.

Beim UBA gibt es eine Linkliste zu den Landesmessnetzen: http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/theme...enueberwachen/luftmessnetze-der-bundeslaender


----------



## bike (24 Juli 2017)

@ralle: es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man 40 Std in der Woche oder 128 Std dem Schadstoff? ausgesetzt wird.
Ist ebenso wie bei der Röntgenassistentin, die bekommt im Beruf auch mehr Strahlung als in freier Wildbahn.
Aber die Frage ist insoweit berechtigt, da auch die Messmethoden nicht einheitlich sind.
Und wer kontrolliert die Messgeräte und deren Prüfer? 
Wenn man böse ist, kann man das Thema auch als Teil eines Beschäftigungsprogramm für Exstudenten betrachten.

Und da jemand das Thema Elektroauto aufgeworfen hat, habe ich einmal eine Frage:
Woher kommen die Rohstoffe für die Batterien und wie geht es den Menschen, die diese fördern und für wieviele Batterien reichen die Rohstoffe überhaupt?

Es ist nicht mehr state of the art zuerst zu denken, sondern schnell mal etwas in die Weltsetzen, profitieren und dann schauen ob es sinnvoll ist.


bike


----------



## vollmi (24 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und da jemand das Thema Elektroauto aufgeworfen hat, habe ich einmal eine Frage:
> Woher kommen die Rohstoffe für die Batterien und wie geht es den Menschen, die diese fördern und für wieviele Batterien reichen die Rohstoffe überhaupt?



Nunja, diese Rohstoffe verschwinden ja nicht. Sondern können au den Akkus und dergleichen wieder extrahiert werden wenn sie verbraucht wurden. Ich mein die Förderung von Oel und seltenen Erden der Katalysatoren ist ja auch nicht gerade ein sauberes Geschäft. Dann doch wenigstens was fördern das nicht auf nimmerwiedersehen verbrannt wird.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2017)

Da war doch letztens erst ein Beitrag im Netz, CO2-Ausstoß und NOx von PKW.
E-Autos sind insgesamt schlechter als Diesel, wenn man den Energiemix hernimmt, mit dem in Deutschland Energie erzeugt wird.
Wenn man sein E-Auto nur mit grüner Energie betankt, ist es natürlich viel besser. Aber so viel grüne Energis gibts dann eben doch nicht.

Was die Produktion/Kosten/Umweltschaden betrifft, ist ein E-Auto erst nach 7-8 Jahren besser als ein "normaler" PKW. Wenn man bedenkt, dass dann wahrscheinlich die Akkus hin sind, wird das so eher nichts.

Ich hab das gelesen, Quellen hab ich jetzt nicht zur Hand, aber natürlich ist es auch so, dass man den Auftraggeber und die Art der Untersuchung betrachten muß, um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## bike (24 Juli 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nunja, diese Rohstoffe verschwinden ja nicht. Sondern können au den Akkus und dergleichen wieder extrahiert werden wenn sie verbraucht wurden. Ich mein die Förderung von Oel und seltenen Erden der Katalysatoren ist ja auch nicht gerade ein sauberes Geschäft. Dann doch wenigstens was fördern das nicht auf nimmerwiedersehen verbrannt wird.
> 
> mfG René



Seltene Erden in Kats? 
Du darfst dann dein Handy auch nicht nutzen bzw tauschen. 

Aber alles Lithium,das es gibt, reicht für 3 Millionen Batterien. 
Aber wir können ja Cadmium und Blei verwenden, die sind ja so umweltverträglich.

Es muss etwas geändert werden, das ist klar, doch übers Knie brechen?
Wozu sind wir denn Techniker und können auch hinter die Kulissen schauen?
Tun wir doch was.



bike


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Seltene Erden in Kats?
> Du darfst dann dein Handy auch nicht nutzen bzw tauschen.
> 
> Aber alles Lithium,das es gibt, reicht für 3 Millionen Batterien.



Hat man bei Oel auch mal gesagt. Oel reicht nur noch bis 2000, dann 2010 und jetzt? trotz Bevölkerungswachstum.
Ausserdem wenn dann mal E-Autos Massenware sind, wer sagt dass das bei Lithium bleibt?

Was mir an der E-Mobilität halt so gefällt. Der Energieträger ist ziemlich universell entweder durch Primäre Energien zu ernten oder sogar Chemisch. Man hat einfach sehr viel mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten als es bei Verbrennungsmotoren der Fall ist.



> Es muss etwas geändert werden, das ist klar, doch übers Knie brechen?
> Wozu sind wir denn Techniker und können auch hinter die Kulissen schauen?
> Tun wir doch was.



Aber als Techniker wissen wir auch. Wir entwickeln für Nachfrage. Entweder wird diese Nachfrage vom Handel Produziert oder halt vom Staat. Sehr selten kommt die Nachfrage eines neuen Produkts direkt vom Kunden. Wir hätten heute vermutlich noch Telephone mit zweizeilen Display wenn da nicht gewisse Verkäufer uns das Smartphone schmackhaft gemacht hätten.
Und an den Abgaswerten hätte sich auch nix geändert hätte der Staat nicht für entsprechende Nachfrage gesorgt nur schon indem der Sprit teurer wurde.

mfG René


----------



## M-Ott (25 Juli 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und an den Abgaswerten hätte sich auch nix geändert hätte der Staat nicht für entsprechende Nachfrage gesorgt nur schon indem der Sprit teurer wurde.


Also, an den Verbräuchen der Fahrzeuge hat sich ja in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht allzuviel getan... zumindestens nicht im positiven Sinn.
Mir fällt immer wieder auf, dass die deutsche Umweltpolitik nicht mehr effektiv sondern plakativ sein soll. Die rot-grüne Regierung unter Schröder hat damit angefangen. Seitdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die meisten Maßnahmen umgesetzt werden, obwohl Expertenmeinungen von vornherein deren Unwirksamkeit prophezeihen, nur weil sie plakativ sind und einen schnellen Sündenbock präsentieren. Der Deutsche malt sich anschließend den blauen Engel aufs Revers und legt sich beruhigt und mit Klimaanlage auf voller Leistung schlafen.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Also, an den Verbräuchen der Fahrzeuge hat sich ja in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht allzuviel getan... zumindestens nicht im positiven Sinn.



Ich finde da hat sich sehr wohl etwas getan. Stell dir vor wie die Verbräuche wären mit den heutigen PS Monstern wenn da vom Staat nix gemacht würde.
PS ist das was der Kunde will. Damit lockt man Kunden. Die Allgemeinheit will aber weniger Abgase, damit verkauft man aber eigentlich nur Autos wenn der Kunde auch einen Gewinn hat (indem er ordentlich Sprit und Steuer spart).
Von demher verbuche ich eine Stagnation das Verbrauchs als Positiv.

mfG René


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2017)

> Also, an den Verbräuchen der Fahrzeuge hat sich ja in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht allzuviel getan



Wie man es halt sieht. Mein heutiges Auto verbraucht um die 2-3 Liter weniger als das vor 20 Jahren, hat aber doppelt so
viel PS und wiegt sicherlich 300-400KG mehr.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (25 Juli 2017)

Hmm bei all der Diskussion möchte ich nur kurz einwerfen, dass ich, und ich denke wir alle, dankbar für die (teils auch recht harten) Regelungen hinsichtlich der Abgase sein sollten. Ich bin die Tage wieder mal in einem der ehemaligen UDSSR-Länder zu einer Inbetriebnahme. Wochenends sind wir oft in einer nahegelegenen (2h - Autofahrt) Stadt, welche als eine der Metropolen des Landes gilt(>750k Einwohner). Mir wird regelmäßig einfach nur schlecht, wenn ich durch die Straßen und die Vorstadt laufe oder fahre. Die ganzen Abgase sind einfach derart wiederwärtig, dass man teils als jemand, der die gute Landluft deutschlands gewohnt ist, ins Schlingern gerät, wenn man hinter uralten Bussen oder Autos vorbeikommt, die nur so die Abgase rausblaßen. 

Auch wenn man die Tage wieder viel auf Mutter Staat und die Autokartelle/Konzerne schimpft, ich gebe gerne das dreifache für ein Auto aus, wenn es der Umwelt und meinen Kindern ermöglicht einige Jahre mehr auf dieser Erde zu verweilen.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Juli 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was mir an der E-Mobilität halt so gefällt. Der Energieträger ist ziemlich universell entweder durch Primäre Energien zu ernten oder sogar Chemisch. Man hat einfach sehr viel mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten als es bei Verbrennungsmotoren der Fall ist.



Das sehe ich genauso. Elektroenergie kann als hochveredelte Energieform angesehen werden. Unsere Manko's bei der Speicherung werden aber nicht kleiner, wenn wir uns der Herausforderung nicht stellen.


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> @ralle: es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man 40 Std in der Woche oder 128 Std dem Schadstoff? ausgesetzt wird.
> bike



Richtig, aber du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass natürlich da gemessen wird, wo der Dreck ist, also an viel befahrenen Straßen in der Innenstadt. Das ist korrekt, bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass diese Werte auch in deinem Schlafzimmer gemessen werden würden. (Wer weiß schon, was man da messen könnte  )


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Hmm bei all der Diskussion möchte ich nur kurz einwerfen, dass ich, und ich denke wir alle, dankbar für die (teils auch recht harten) Regelungen hinsichtlich der Abgase sein sollten. Ich bin die Tage wieder mal in einem der ehemaligen UDSSR-Länder zu einer Inbetriebnahme. Wochenends sind wir oft in einer nahegelegenen (2h - Autofahrt) Stadt, welche als eine der Metropolen des Landes gilt(>750k Einwohner). Mir wird regelmäßig einfach nur schlecht, wenn ich durch die Straßen und die Vorstadt laufe oder fahre. Die ganzen Abgase sind einfach derart wiederwärtig, dass man teils als jemand, der die gute Landluft deutschlands gewohnt ist, ins Schlingern gerät, wenn man hinter uralten Bussen oder Autos vorbeikommt, die nur so die Abgase rausblaßen.
> 
> Auch wenn man die Tage wieder viel auf Mutter Staat und die Autokartelle/Konzerne schimpft, ich gebe gerne das dreifache für ein Auto aus, wenn es der Umwelt und meinen Kindern ermöglicht einige Jahre mehr auf dieser Erde zu verweilen.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, die Frage die sich mir gerade stellt:  "Vergeuden wir unsere Energie auf Ziele, die eigentlich schon erreicht sind und sollte wir dann nicht das Augenmerk auf andere Baustellen lenken?" Wir kämpfen uns und die Autoindustrie nun an Abgaswerten ab, die gar nicht so übel sind. Über den Feinstaub eines hochverdichtenden Benziners hört man gerade nichts, über den oft beschi... und vor allem teuren Nahverkehr in unseren Städten hört man auch nicht viel. Ich fahre jedenfalls in Berlin nicht U- und S-Bahn, das gebe ich zu. Das ist Unpünktlich, oft umständlich, ekelhaft dreckig und dort begegnest du Menschen, denen ich normalerweise nicht näher als 10m kommen möchte. Ich will das so nicht.


----------



## Bits_And_More (25 Juli 2017)

Auch spannend, in Kalifornien, wo der Skandal ja entstanden sind, sind die Grenzwerte für Dieselfahrzeuge wesentlich schärfer als in Europa



> Dem Volkswagen-Konzern drohen hohe Geldstrafen wegen der Manipulation von Abgas-Messwerten bei Autos mit Dieselmotoren in den USA. Die Grenzwerte für den Hauptschadstoff (Stickoxid) sind in den Vereinigten Staaten viel niedriger als in Europa. Während in der EU nach der seit September 2015 geltenden Euro-6-Norm maximal 80 Milligramm pro Kilometer erlaubt sind, sieht die vergleichbare Norm der US-Umweltbehörde EPA (Tier II Bin 5) ein Limit von 70 Milligramm pro Meile, also etwa 1,6 Kilometern vor.
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/Info-Abgasnormen-in-USA-und-Europa;art686,1602129



70mg / 1.6 km bedeuten 43.75 mg / km. Also knapp die Hälfte von derer in der EU. 

Bösen Zungen könnten nun behaupten, dass durch die strenge amerikanische Regelung eine Art Protektionismus für die heimische Automobilindustrie besteht. Die Amis sind generell viel stärker an Benzinern orientiert.


----------



## ducati (25 Juli 2017)

Was beim Thema Wirkungsgrad eines Verbrennungsmotors auch gerne unterschlagen wird, ist dass die Abwärme in ca. 2/3 des Jahres nicht in die Umgebung geblasen wird, sondern zum Heizen des Fahrzeuginnenraumes genutzt wird. Somit sieht zumindest der CO2 Ausstoß gegenüber eines E-Autos auch nochmal ganz anders aus...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (25 Juli 2017)

Bits_And_More schrieb:


> Auch spannend, in Kalifornien, wo der Skandal ja entstanden sind, sind die Grenzwerte für Dieselfahrzeuge wesentlich schärfer als in Europa
> 
> 70mg / 1.6 km bedeuten 43.75 mg / km. Also knapp die Hälfte von derer in der EU.
> 
> Bösen Zungen könnten nun behaupten, dass durch die strenge amerikanische Regelung eine Art Protektionismus für die heimische Automobilindustrie besteht. Die Amis sind generell viel stärker an Benzinern orientiert.




vor allem gabs auch früher in USA auch noch die Vorschrift, dass Adblue nicht nachgetankt werden durfte, sondern bis zur nächsten Inspektion reichen musste...

Generell ist es so, das die Amerikaner den deutschen und anderen ausländischen Autobauern wo überall es geht versuchen Steine in den Weg zu legen!

Aber wie schon gesagt, konkret techische Informationen erhält man von den Medien nur ganz ganz beschränkt...

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Was beim Thema Wirkungsgrad eines Verbrennungsmotors auch gerne unterschlagen wird, ist dass die Abwärme in ca. 2/3 des Jahres nicht in die Umgebung geblasen wird, sondern zum Heizen des Fahrzeuginnenraumes genutzt wird. Somit sieht zumindest der CO2 Ausstoß gegenüber eines E-Autos auch nochmal ganz anders aus...



Wird für die Heizung der Fahrgastzelle wirklich so viel energie benötigt? Ich dachte da reden wir vielleicht von 0.5 kW/h. 
Wenn man bedenkt das so ein Mittelklassemotor wohl 300kW Abwärme produziert, und davon eh der grösste teil durch den Auspuff verschwindet. Weiss ich nicht ob die Heizung so das Killerargument ist.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (25 Juli 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wird für die Heizung der Fahrgastzelle wirklich so viel energie benötigt? Ich dachte da reden wir vielleicht von 0.5 kW/h.
> Wenn man bedenkt das so ein Mittelklassemotor wohl 300kW Abwärme produziert, und davon eh der grösste teil durch den Auspuff verschwindet. Weiss ich nicht ob die Heizung so das Killerargument ist.
> 
> mfG René



Naja, als Faustformel geht bei nem Verbrennungsmotor 30% der im Brennstoff gespeicherten Energie auf die Strasse, 30% ins Abgas und 30% ins Kühlwasser.

(Also bei nem 150kW "Mittelklassemotor"  wird bei Vollgas, und nur dann, 150kW auf die Strasse gebracht, 150kW ins Kühlwasser und 150kW ins Abgas) Aber das ist alles andere als die durchschnittliche Betriebsweise eines Fahrzeuges 

Für die Innenraumheizung werden dann schon gerne 20-30+kW benötigt. Natürlich je nach Aussentemperatur und auch abhängig vom Fahrzeug. Gerade in den ersten 10+km geht da bei kalten Aussentemp. so gut wie nichts über das Kühlmittel in die Umgebung.

Ich sag je nicht, dass es keine Abwärme gibt, aber in der offiziellen Wirkungsgradbestimmung (NEFZ-Fahrzyklus) wird immer mit ausgeschalteter Heizung gemessen...

Gruß.


----------



## bike (26 Juli 2017)

Nachdem das Thema Heizung im Auto angesprochen wurde habe ich mal eine Frage:
Wie heiz ich ein E-Auto wenn ich zum Schifahren will?
Kostet das keine Energie?


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Nachdem das Thema Heizung im Auto angesprochen wurde habe ich mal eine Frage:
> Wie heiz ich ein E-Auto wenn ich zum Schifahren will?
> Kostet das keine Energie?
> 
> ...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jagertee?wprov=sfsi1


das man dir das erklären muss......


----------



## vollmi (26 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Wie heiz ich ein E-Auto wenn ich zum Schifahren will?
> Kostet das keine Energie?


 
Natürlich kostet das Energie. Wie beim Benziner auch. Nur da kann man halt die Abwärme nutzen. 
Die Klima und Licht brauchen übrigens auch Energie. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (27 Juli 2017)

Und beim E-Auto kostet es Batterieleistung.
Man muss eben im Winter nicht so weit fahren. Statt 120km eben 80 km sind doch was.
So ganz bis zu Ende hat da wohl noch kein Bolitiker gedenkt.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und beim E-Auto kostet es Batterieleistung.
> Man muss eben im Winter nicht so weit fahren. Statt 120km eben 80 km sind doch was.
> So ganz bis zu Ende hat da wohl noch kein Bolitiker gedenkt.
> 
> ...



Neh die fahren ja nur zu Werbeveranstaltungen im Nahbereich Elektrisch,
ansonsten haben die ja in der Regel eine Umweltfreundlich sparsame
Gepanzerte Limousine z.b. Audi A8.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ienst-und-einen-wahlkampfwagen-a-1142884.html


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und beim E-Auto kostet es Batterieleistung.
> Man muss eben im Winter nicht so weit fahren.



Also der Miettesla den ich mir im Februar zum Skifahren gegönnt habe, der hat immernoch 400km hingekriegt. Okay war nur Schweiz <-> Oesterreich. also keine Raserstrecken. Die aussentemp war immer um die 0 Grad.
Also soo krass finde ich den Reichweiteneinbruch nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Juli 2017)

Um die Diskussion um die von der Batterieleistung abgehende Innenraumheizung zu bereichern:

Es ist Nutzerentscheidung, ob er 25°C Innenraumtemp. bei -10 aussen benötigt. Ich für meinen Teil habe dann speziell auf der Kurzstrecke auch eine Jacke an, sodass 16° innen ausreichen.
Elektrofahrer haben diesbezüglich bestimmt ein anderes Denken um das Gleichgewicht zwischen (Zusatz-)Verbrauch und Reichweite herzustellen bzw. auzutarieren.
Persönlich halte ich eigentlich viel von E-Mobilen mit Range-Extender, der im Falle immer im optimalen Wirkungsgrad-/Emmissionsbereich betrieben wird. Der Ampera war da nicht das schlechteste Konzept.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2017)

> Der Ampera war da nicht das schlechteste Konzept.



Ja, finde ich auch. Leider hat er nie den Bekanntheitsgrad von i3, Zoe, Tesla usw. erreicht.
Obwohle er vom Raumkonzept und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss gut war.

Das Image scheint wohl ein Problem zu sein ( Opel bzw. der eigentliche Techneologietrager Chevy Volt)


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juli 2017)

Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass eAutos mit ÖlHeizung angeboten werden ... 
Aber es gibt bestimmt keinen Bolitiker, der die Nutzung von HeizÖl statt DieselKraftstoffs in einem Auto zulässt - nicht einmal, wenn es ausschliesslich für HeizZwecke verbraten wird. 
Da hatten es doch die DieselLoks besser mit ihren getrennten Tanks für DieselKraftstoff und HeizÖl ;o)


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass eAutos mit ÖlHeizung angeboten werden ...
> Aber es gibt bestimmt keinen Bolitiker, der die Nutzung von HeizÖl statt DieselKraftstoffs in einem Auto zulässt - nicht einmal, wenn es ausschliesslich für HeizZwecke verbraten wird.
> Da hatten es doch die DieselLoks besser mit ihren getrennten Tanks für DieselKraftstoff und HeizÖl ;o)



Naja, das gabs wirklich, E-Autos mit Dieselbetriebener Zusatzheizung, die mussten dann trotzdem an die Tankstelle  Hat sich dann aber nicht durchgesetzt  War wohl uncool


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juli 2017)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...ndt-verhaengt-zulassungsverbot-a-1160034.html

Jetzt hat er aber so richtig zugeschlagen und es allen Dieselfahren gezeigt   ..... wow.... Was für ein Politiker


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juli 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Intressieren wer und wie diese Schattstoffe in den Städten misst.
> Macht das jemand vom Ordnungsamt oder ein Ingenieur?



Das hängt davon ab, was als Ergebnis gewünscht ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Juli 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, was als Ergebnis gewünscht ist.



Dem DUH ist als Ergebnis alles Recht, was Deutschland und der deutschen Industrie schadet. Aber das ist ja mittlerweile nicht die einzige Anti-Deutsche Institution.
Was da in Stuttgart abgeht, ist schlicht und einfach Enteignung.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (31 Juli 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...ndt-verhaengt-zulassungsverbot-a-1160034.html
> 
> Jetzt hat er aber so richtig zugeschlagen und es allen Dieselfahren gezeigt   ..... wow.... Was für ein Politiker



Puh, jetzt weiß ich endlich, welche Partei ich bei den bevorstehenden Wahlen wählen muss. 

Ein Mann, der vor der Autoindustrie nicht zurückschreckt und dem allein das Wohl des Volkes am Herzen liegt..


----------



## chipchap (31 Juli 2017)

Moin.
Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die kompletten Komentare durchgelesen, das im Vorraus.

Meine Meinung ist, wenn der Staat was will dann oder es um Geld geht lässt er einige Dinge durchgehen. Ich habe einen Diesel mit ca. 230000Km drauf und einen alten Benziner. Der Auspuff vom Diesel sieht aus wie neu. Sauber und rein. Der Benziner logischerweise schwarz. Was denkt ihr ist besser. Der Benziner hat auch einen G-Kat.
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, wer den Medien oder unserer Politik glaubt, ist selber schuld. Die haben weder von Abgaswerten oder sonst noch etwas ne Ahnung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (1 August 2017)

Moin allerseits!
Wer kann mir mal erklären, wo eigentlich das Problem liegt? Es wurde festgestellt, dass viele DieselAutos erkennen können, wenn sie einen TestZyklus durchlaufen. Sie schalten dann in den SaubermannModus und schaffen es mühelos, die vorgeschrieben Grenzwerte einzuhalten. Aus reiner Heimlist und Hintertücke schalten sie aber in den DreckschleuderModus um, sobald sie am öffentlichen Strassenverkehr teilnehmen.
Hurra, die eingebaute Technik ist also schon seit Jahren in der Lage, problemlos die Grenzwerte einzuhalten.
Beweis: alle (na ja, sagen wir fast alle) Hersteller von DieselPKW sagen zu, dass sich ihre Fahrzeuge durch ein kleines SoftwareUpdate in saubere Autos verzaubern lassen. Sogar Hersteller, deren Autos bisher gar nicht schlau genug gewesen sein sollen, zwischen Prüfsituation und Strassenverkehr zu unterscheiden, sind sich sicher, eine wesentliche Verbesserung der Sauberkeit per SW-Update herbeiführen zu können.
Skeptiker sagen natürlich, SW-Update allein genügt nicht. Skeptiker? Nein, sind sie nicht. Sie haben nur rechtzeitig bedacht, dass jemand hellhörig werden könnte, dem man erzählt, ein SW-Update genüge.
Genau, warum wird denn überhaupt vom TestZyklusSaubermannModus in den StrassenverkehrDreckschleuderModus umgeschaktet?
Mit welchen Nachteilen wäre denn ein DauerSaubermannModus verbunden? Davon redet niemand, aber wir werden es nach dem Update ganz bestimmt selbst "erfahren".
Hat der Motor dann weniger Leistung? Wunderbar, dann zahlen wir dementsprechend auch geringere VersicherungsBeiträge - wer's glaubt wird selig.
Wird der PartikelFilter dann ewig verstopft sein und kostspielige Werkstattbesuche erfordern? Na und? Das haben wir doch jetzt auch schon.
Wird der Kat, der die NOxe aufbröseln soll, dann noch anfälliger? Mag mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine weitere Steigerung möglich ist.
Wird der Verbrauch steigen? Ja und? Dann gibt's beim Tanken auch mehr PaybackPunkte!
Häwenaissdäi, allemitenand ;o)


----------



## ducati (1 August 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wer kann mir mal erklären, wo eigentlich das Problem liegt?
> 
> Genau, warum wird denn überhaupt vom TestZyklusSaubermannModus in den StrassenverkehrDreckschleuderModus umgeschaktet?



Der Verbrauch von Add-Blue steigt und somit muss man öfter nachfüllen, was man aber in den USA nicht durfte, da musste die Add-Blue-Füllung bis zum nächsten Serviceintervall reichen. Weiterhin steigt der Verbrauch und somit auch der CO2-Ausstoß. Hab ich ja am Anfang schonmal gefragt, was ist schlimmer NOX oder CO2? 

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2017)

> Mit welchen Nachteilen wäre denn ein DauerSaubermannModus verbunden?



Hallo Heinileini,

ich vermute einmal, dass zwei der "Nachteile" ein erhöhter Verbrauch und eine trägere Motorcharakteristik sind.
Dies beides wird ja von vielen VW Fahrern bemängelt, welche ein SW-Update draufbekommen haben.

Mir stellt sich allerdings auch die Frage, ob ein SW-Update das Problem wirklich behebt. Warum hat man sich damals nicht die Mühe
gemacht, dass so zu lösen.

Ich finde die TwinTec Lösung interessant, da diese unter Realbedingungen deutlich reduzierte Abgaswerte realisiert:
http://baumot.twintecbaumot.de/
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/drohende-fahrverbote-euro-5-diesel-auf-euro-6-umruesten-2317355.html


----------



## Heinileini (1 August 2017)

Moin ducati!
Ganz klar! Mehr CO2/km ist natürlich besser.
Erklärung: hatte mal einen Vectra mit 1.9 CDTI und ca. 165 g CO2 / km und danach einen Astra mit 1.7 CDTI und ca. 125 g CO2 / km - beide wogen ziemlich exakt 1,5 t.
Hatte deshalb erwartet, dass der Astra deutlich weniger Sprit schluckt, schliesslich ist der CO2-Wert absolut proportional zum Verbrauch in l/km - jedenfalls beim Vergleich Diesel mit Diesel bzw. Benziner mit Benziner - so weit die Theorie.
In der Praxis lag aber der Verbrauch beim Astra gut 1l/100km höher ;o(
Die Zeiten ändern sich eben: der Vectra wurde zu einer Zeit gebaut, als man noch nicht so auf die g CO2 / km geguckt hat.
Es wird immer der Wert schön gerechnet, auf den gerade alle achten.
Z.Z. ist modern, den Hubraum der Motoren zu "minimieren" (und sogar die Anzahl der Zylinder), weil alle davon ausgehen, dass weniger Hubraum automatisch auch weniger Verbrauch bedeutet.
Aber hierzu habe ich (auch bei Benzinern) die Erfahrung gemacht: es ist in der Praxis genau umgekehrt. Aber was nützen solche Erkenntnisse, wenn die "hubräumigeren" Alternativen gar nicht mehr angeboten werden?
Ja ja, AddBlue. Das ist doch die Technologie, die dafür sorgt, dass heutige LKW viel sauberer sind als die PKW. AddBlue ist aber bei PKW nur relativ selten verfügbar.
Dann fahren wir doch statt mit dem PKW einfach mit dem LKW in die Innenstädte und schon ist das Problem gelöst - oder? ;ö)
Warum geht mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer nur der Begriff "absurdes Theater" durch den Kopf?


----------



## PN/DP (1 August 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mit welchen Nachteilen wäre denn ein DauerSaubermannModus verbunden?


Ein gerne verschwiegener Nachteil sind Versottungsschäden durch Rußablagerungen durch die veränderte Abgasrückführung (deshalb reicht auch nicht ein einfaches Software-Update). Z.B. bei BMW konnte man sich einfach die AGR deaktivieren lassen (und damit praktisch immer im Dreckschleuder-Modus fahren), wenn der Kunde zu dolle über die erhöhten Kosten mault ...

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2017)

> Aber hierzu habe ich (auch bei Benzinern) die Erfahrung gemacht



Ja, kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Unsere hubraumstärkeren Fahrzeuge brauchen bei flotter Fahrweise weniger als
die Wagen mit den hubraumreduzierten Motörchen. Bei langsamer Fahrt mit viel vorrausschauen sind dann die kleineren
wieder sparsamer aber wer fährt schon so gemäßigt, wenn man zu einem Kunden muss und es meißtens eilt.

Wir rasen nicht aber wir fahren auch nicht mit 130.0 kmh.


----------



## Heinileini (1 August 2017)

@DeltaMikeAir
Vorausschauendes Fahren - aaah ja - das muss so etwas ähnliches sein, wie vorausschauendes Parken (= parken in 2. Reihe und gespannt darauf warten, dass endlich einer aus der 1. Reihe wegfährt, bevor man erwischt wird).
Ich bin zwar kein Hellseher, aber, wenn 250 m vor mir die Ampel auf rot wechselt und ich einen Gang runterschalte und kein Gas mehr gebe, dann kann ich genau vorausschauen, was passieren wird:
ich werde von 5 Fahrzeugen überholt, die sich vor mich setzen und in der übernächsten GrünPhase schaffe ich es, auch über die Kreuzung zu huschen. Damit kann man tatsächlich Sprit sparen?


----------



## Ralle (2 August 2017)

Die Hersteller (für VW ist das schon klar) haben bei der Abgasrückführung klar unterdimensionierte Bauteile eingebaut, um Kosten zu sparen.
Macht man das jetzt scharf, verkoken diese Bauteile rel. schnell, was ausgetauscht werden muß und richtig Kostet (1000+).
VW macht das wohl 1 Mal, dann hat man selbst das Problem. Einen VW-Diesel mit den bekannten Motoren würde ich unbedingt zurückgeben.
Ich hab einen MErcedes mit SCR (AdBlue). Der wird wohl nach dem Update (hier reicht wirklich Software) mehr AdBlue verbrauchen, damit kann ich leben. (Wenn der Hersteller nicht beschweren... und das SCR nicht funktioniert)
Ich denke, auf der Autobahn, ab Tempo 120 kann man das SCR ruhig zugunsten von weniger CO2 abschalten, man bewegt sich dann i.d.R. außerhalb von Ortschaften, NOx wird schnell abgebaut und das dürfte hier völlig unproblematisch sein. In der Stadt hingegen, sollte es immer laufen!

Für mich wird der "Dieselgipfel" sicherlich ein wichtiges Ereignis, wenn hier ein reines Software-Update für die Hersteller als ausreichend deklariert wird, dann bin ich bei der Bundestagswahl definitiv keine Wähler der großen "Volksparteien" mehr. Denn einen Euro6-Diesel bekommt man nicht ohne Hardware signifikant sauberer. 

Es gibt eine Firma in D, die haben einen Nachrüstsatz für E5-Diesel, die Autoindustrie hatt immer abgewinkt, Preis 1000-1500€.


----------



## Ralle (2 August 2017)

LOL

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...bekommen-neue-software-a-1161056.html#ref=rss


----------



## mariob (26 August 2017)

Hi,
https://klausbaum.wordpress.com/2017/08/02/bundesregierung-verbietet-jetzt-auch-diesel-jeans/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Senator42 (27 August 2017)

Und alle "vergessen" die Ozeanriesen !

Weiterhin: fast neue Autos verschrotten um E-Autos (*1) zu förden. Super!!

*1: was ist von der umweltbilanz besser
a) fast neues Auto gegen ein neues zu tauschen
b) ein 16 jahre altes, weiter zu fahren
?

Wieviel CO2, NoX etc. braucht ein Neubau + Transport ?
Elektroenergie wurde ja schon angesprochen. (Dieselgenerator, Braunkohleverstromung etc.)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 August 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Wer kann mir mal erklären, wo eigentlich das Problem liegt? Es wurde festgestellt, dass viele DieselAutos erkennen können, wenn sie einen TestZyklus durchlaufen. Sie schalten dann in den SaubermannModus und schaffen es mühelos, die vorgeschrieben Grenzwerte einzuhalten. Aus reiner Heimlist und Hintertücke schalten sie aber in den DreckschleuderModus um, sobald sie am öffentlichen Strassenverkehr teilnehmen ...


Heinileini, ich erkläre dir das mal. Das eigentliche Problem liegt nämlich bei den Politikern! Hätten die damals ihren Wahlkampfmodus patentieren lassen, wäre es bei VW & Co niemals so weit gekommen. Das hätte jetzt Jay Jay Jackpott auch nicht besser erklärt.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2017)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Und alle "vergessen" die Ozeanriesen !
> 
> Weiterhin: fast neue Autos verschrotten um E-Autos (*1) zu förden. Super!!
> 
> ...



Das mit den Ozeanriesen stimmt zwar zahlenmäßig, aber:
De Ozenariesen verblasen den meisten Mist auf dem Meer. Das ist nicht gut, aber speziell NOx wird schnell abgebaut (ca. 8h) und daher ist das nicht sooo schlimm. In den Städten hat es vielleicht nicht wirklich was verloren, weil nun mal gesundheitsschädlich. Mit etwas weniger Hysterie und Populismus müßte man den Diesel nicht per se verteufeln, sondern man könnte einfach mal ein paar der Manager einsperren, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass Gesetze gebrochen und umgangen wurden, ihren Firmen riesige Image- und auch monetäre Schäden zugefügt wurden und werden. Und die Industrie zwingen, die beste vorhandene Technologie zu verbauen. Aber nun ja, Politiker sind auch nur Menschen und manchmal denkt man schon, ziemlich dumme dazu. Zudem sind diese ja mit den Managern so befreundet, verbandelt und befangen, dass man hier kaum etwas erwarten darf. Siehe Dieselgipfel, ein Lacher.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das mit den Ozeanriesen stimmt zwar zahlenmäßig, aber:
> De Ozenariesen verblasen den meisten Mist auf dem Meer. Das ist nicht gut, aber speziell NOx wird schnell abgebaut (ca. 8h) und daher ist das nicht sooo schlimm. In den Städten hat es vielleicht nicht wirklich was verloren..



Ja wo haben die Grünen Landesregierungen gemessen, an Bushaltestellen.
Da ist der erfolg schlechte werte zu erreichen gegeben.


----------



## hucki (28 August 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> sondern man könnte einfach mal ein paar der Manager einsperren, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass Gesetze gebrochen und umgangen wurden, ihren Firmen riesige Image- und auch monetäre Schäden zugefügt wurden und werden.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...ls-drei-jahren-haft-verurteilt-a-1164630.html


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...ls-drei-jahren-haft-verurteilt-a-1164630.html



Ja, aber ein kleineres Licht haben sie gerade nicht gefunden oder? 
Und ich will das in Deutschland sehen. ;-)


----------



## vollmi (30 August 2017)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Weiterhin: fast neue Autos verschrotten um E-Autos (*1) zu förden. Super!!



Aber Verschrottung steht doch garnicht zur Debatte. Es geht doch um neuzulassungen von Autos. und das erst in einem Jahrzehnt
Das wird noch mindestens ein halbes Jahrhundert gehen bis die Verbrennerflotte tatsächlich abnimmt. 
Man kann den Ausstieg natürlich auch 50 Jahre hinauszögern dann nimmt die Verbrennerflotte halt in 100 Jahren wirklich ab.
Aber wenn man den Ausstieg wirklich verzögert werden immernoch alle völlig überrumpelt sein und jammern wie schlimm das ist etc.

Es spricht also niemand davon die Verbrenner direkt zu verschrotten. Man kann die vom Gesetz her weiter fahren so lange man will. Aber bedenke eines. Die Verfügbarkeit von Benzin und Diesel kann sich innerhalb weniger Jahre komplett ändern. Da kann dann auch keine Erlaubnis Verbrenner weiter zu fahren was dran ändern.
Und da kommen dann die Alternativen ins Spiel z.B. hat DE doch noch n haufen Kohle die man Verstromen kann, ausserdem Müll, Biomüll, Wind Wasser und wer weiss was die nächsten 20 jahre noch geht in der Energieerzeugung. Vielleicht werden ja Brüter doch irgendwann zum Thema. Deutschland hat z.b. kein nennenswertes Oel warum die Fahrzeugflotte also genau auf einen Betriebsstoff auslegen den man nur Importieren kann wenn man doch soo extrem viele Alternativen im eigenen Land hat.




> *1: was ist von der umweltbilanz besser
> a) fast neues Auto gegen ein neues zu tauschen
> b) ein 16 jahre altes, weiter zu fahren?



Da sowieso ständig neue gebaut und gekauft werden ändert sich nur die Devise das neue muss ne neue Norm erfüllen etc. Das alte wird sowieso weitergefahren, wenn nicht hier dann im Ausland.



> Wieviel CO2, NoX etc. braucht ein Neubau + Transport ?
> Elektroenergie wurde ja schon angesprochen. (Dieselgenerator, Braunkohleverstromung etc.)



Es werden sowieso neue gebaut.
Wenns ein Elekto wird, kommt halt beim Neubau noch kritisches Material für die Batterie dazu, die hält allerdings mittlerweile sehr sehr lange und lässt sich ja auch komplett recyclen.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2017)

Strom ist und wird in den nächsten Jahrzehnten kein Thema sein, da
Deutschland nicht in der Lage ist die Infrastruktur aufzubauen.
Wir haben nicht die Kraftwerke um die benötigte Menge an Strom zu
erzeugen, weder sind wir in Deutschland in der Lage diesen zu verteilen.

Bei jeden Kraftwerk oder Leitungsverlegung wird sich ein großer Widerstand
auftun der von irgendwelchen Intressenverbänden gesteuert wird und wenn
es selbst Unweltverbände sind, die gerade dabei sind den Wohlstand in Deutschland
zu zerstören.

Ich vermute das wir in 10-20 Jahre wieder auf Pferd oder Esel setzen werden.


----------



## M-Ott (5 September 2017)

Mal zum Thema Elektromobilität in Großstädten am Beispiel Frankfurt am Main:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...ig-ladesaeulen-in-grossstaedten-15142923.html


----------



## ducati (5 September 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Elektromobilität in Großstädten am Beispiel Frankfurt am Main:
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...ig-ladesaeulen-in-grossstaedten-15142923.html


man stelle sich mal ein Parkhaus mit 1000 Plaetzen vor, und 500 Fahrzeuge die darin gleichzeitig geladen werden wollen. Wie dick muss wohl die Netzeinspeisung fuer das Parkhaus sein, und was kostet das alleine?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2017)

> man stelle sich mal ein Parkhaus mit 1000 Plaetzen vor, und 500  Fahrzeuge die darin gleichzeitig geladen werden wollen. Wie dick muss  wohl die Netzeinspeisung fuer das Parkhaus sein, und was kostet das  alleine?


Vermutlich hatte man diese Gedanken auch, als die ersten Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor auf den Markt kamen. Man stelle sich 1000 Autos vor, woher soll der Treibstoff kommen.
Letztendlich muss sich langfristig die Infrastruktur ändern. Wobei ich mich auch frage, ob die E-Mobilität der richtige/saubere Weg ist.

Ich habe ein Haus mit Wärmepumpe, letztens kam so ein Ökofreund meiner Frau vorbei und als ich ihm sagte, dass ich 100% mit Strom heize war er erschüttert.
So eine Umweltbelastung. Aber seiner Meinung nach ist das elektrische fahren die sauberste Sache der Welt.

Ich hoffe ja, dass sich in den kommenden Jahren noch weitere Alternativen auftun denn:

-keiner will Atomkraftwerke
-keiner will Kohlekraftwerke
-Windräder möchte auch niemand vor der Tür haben
-Solarstrom fließt nur tagsüber und dass auch nicht planungssicher ( und die Herstellung ist eine dreckige Sache )
-aber jeder möchte unbegrenzten Zugang zu Strom.

Dann kaufen wir diesen halt ein, aus französischen AKW´s


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> man stelle sich mal ein Parkhaus mit 1000 Plaetzen vor, und 500 Fahrzeuge die darin gleichzeitig geladen werden wollen. Wie dick muss wohl die Netzeinspeisung fuer das Parkhaus sein, und was kostet das alleine?



Ich denke das kann man so nicht rechnen. Wenn die Elektrofahrzeuge wirklich im grossen Rahmen Einzug halten. Und die Leute sich ans E gewöhnt haben und damit nicht mehr im Verbrennerstil rumfahren, also Leerfahren, schnell aufladen und dann über Nacht in die Garage stellen wollen. wird sich das mit der Zuleitung erledigen.
90% der Autos dürften nicht mit nur noch 10% Ladung am Abend hingestellt werden. Dann muss man auch nicht mehr 500 Autos gleichzeitig mit höchster Leistung laden damit sie um 12 Uhr nachts auch wirklich wieder fahrbereit sind.

Ausserdem wissen die heutigen Informationssysteme ja schon ziemlich genau wie unser Bewegungsmuster aussieht und kann die Ladezeit entsprechend anpassen und mit den benachbarten Ladestationen aushandeln.

Das wird von heute auf Morgen sicher nicht alles direkt unkompliziert funktionieren, das hat aber noch kaum eine grosse Umstellung. 

Ich finds aber geil wenn die Einen sagen. Es hat eh noch zuwenig Elektrofahrzeuge, da lohnt es sich nicht noch mehr in die Infrastruktur investieren. Und die Anderen, es hat zu wenig Infrastruktur man kann nicht noch mehr Elektrofahrzeuge Anschaffen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich denke das kann man so nicht rechnen. Wenn die Elektrofahrzeuge wirklich im grossen Rahmen Einzug halten. Und die Leute sich ans E gewöhnt haben und damit nicht mehr im Verbrennerstil rumfahren, also Leerfahren, schnell aufladen und dann über Nacht in die Garage stellen wollen. wird sich das mit der Zuleitung erledigen.
> 90% der Autos dürften nicht mit nur noch 10% Ladung am Abend hingestellt werden. Dann muss man auch nicht mehr 500 Autos gleichzeitig mit höchster Leistung laden damit sie um 12 Uhr nachts auch wirklich wieder fahrbereit sind.
> 
> Ausserdem wissen die heutigen Informationssysteme ja schon ziemlich genau wie unser Bewegungsmuster aussieht und kann die Ladezeit entsprechend anpassen und mit den benachbarten Ladestationen aushandeln.
> ...




Genau das zweifle ich mal stark an, das wir eine Koordinierung des Ladens hinbekommen. Wie willst
du gewährleisten, das nicht der größte Teil der Autos am Abend leer sind und am nächsten morgen,
ein geladenes Auto ein muss ist, weil du sonst nicht zur Arbeit kommst. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es in
der Schweiz ist, aber in Deutschland sind wir mit unseren Digitalen Kommunikation Entwicklungsland.
Da die Telekom quasi Monopol hat und nur noch auf Rendite ausgelegt ist, werden vor dem Kupfer
bzw. Glasfaserkabel, erst einmal Brieftauben mit der Post verschickt, die haben dann am Bein ein kleinen
Papierstreifen wo dann eine  "0" oder eine "1" draufsteht.


----------



## M-Ott (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Genau das zweifle ich mal stark an, das wir eine Koordinierung des Ladens hinbekommen. Wie willst
> du gewährleisten, das nicht der größte Teil der Autos am Abend leer sind und am nächsten morgen,
> ein geladenes Auto ein muss ist, weil du sonst nicht zur Arbeit kommst. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es in
> der Schweiz ist, aber in Deutschland sind wir mit unseren Digitalen Kommunikation Entwicklungsland.
> ...



Es gibt bereits Ladestationen mit einem intelligenten Management, ABER es gibt noch keinen einheitlichen Standard. In einem interessanten Bericht, entweder von der SZ oder der Zeit, ging es mal darum, was an Kosten auf einen zukommt, wenn man in der Tiefgarage eines Mehrfamilienhauses seine eigene Ladestation bauen möchte. Wenn man Glück hat und der Hausanschluss ist dick genug, dann ist man mit allem drum und dran bei etwas über 10.000 €. Wenn man Pech hat, muss ein neuer oder zusätzlicher Hausanschluss gelegt werden. Problem ist dabei auch, dass die Elektroautos meist für den internationalen Markt gebaut sind und somit nicht über drehstromfähige  Ladeeinrichtungen verfügen, was die Ladezeit erheblich einschränkt. VW zum Beispiel sieht dafür keinerlei Bedarf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2017)

Hallo Michael,

ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es ärgerlich ist, dass es keinen Standard gibt. Natürlich möchte Tesla nicht,
dass man sich mit einem Renault ZOE an die "Premium" Ladesäule stellt. Aber solange jeder sein eigenes Süppchen
kocht, erschwert es den Ausbau der Infrastruktur noch weiter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es ärgerlich ist, dass es keinen Standard gibt. Natürlich möchte Tesla nicht,
> dass man sich mit einem Renault ZOE an die "Premium" Ladesäule stellt. Aber solange jeder sein eigenes Süppchen
> kocht, erschwert es den Ausbau der Infrastruktur noch weiter.



Dann würde ich doch schon einmal sagen, das der Gesetzgeber versagt hat. Die CO2 Werte haben Sie festgelegt,
aber eine Verbindliche Norm für das Laden wurde vergessen, wenigstens EU weit.


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch schon einmal sagen, das der Gesetzgeber versagt hat. Die CO2 Werte haben Sie festgelegt,
> aber eine Verbindliche Norm für das Laden wurde vergessen, wenigstens EU weit.



Nunja eine Verbindliche Norm fürs Schnellladen. An einer normalen Steckdose kann ja wirklich jedes Auto laden. So ein 32A CEE müsste eigentlich für jedes Auto langen, Gleichrichter hat ja jedes Auto eh schon an Bord.

mfG René


----------



## M-Ott (5 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nunja eine Verbindliche Norm fürs Schnellladen. An einer normalen Steckdose kann ja wirklich jedes Auto laden. So ein 32A CEE müsste eigentlich für jedes Auto langen, Gleichrichter hat ja jedes Auto eh schon an Bord.
> 
> mfG René



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Noch nicht einmal bei VW ist Ladetechnik drehstromfähig. Drehstromnetze sind in den wenigsten Ländern vorhanden und damit für die Hersteller irrelevant.


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Noch nicht einmal bei VW ist Ladetechnik drehstromfähig. Drehstromnetze sind in den wenigsten Ländern vorhanden und damit für die Hersteller irrelevant.



Das wiederum verstehe ich nicht. Auch wenn irrelevant, Drehstrom muss das Auto prinzipbedingt ja schon zum laden der Akkus benutzen können. Das kann doch kein grosser Aufwand für die Hersteller sein das auch als lademöglichkeit nach draussen zu führen.


----------



## jensemann (7 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das wiederum verstehe ich nicht. Auch wenn irrelevant, Drehstrom muss das Auto prinzipbedingt ja schon zum laden der Akkus benutzen können. Das kann doch kein grosser Aufwand für die Hersteller sein das auch als lademöglichkeit nach draussen zu führen.



Also der Sion kann das. Ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass andere Hersteller das nicht können.

https://sonomotors.com/de/faq.html


----------



## Krumnix (13 September 2017)

Elektroautos werden nach aktuellem Stand mit Sicherheit nicht unsere Zukunft werden. Zumindest mit Akku-Technik.

Man sollte sich mal folgendes Szenario vor Augen halten:
Urlaubszeit in Deutschland. Ca. 2,5 Mio Menschen machen Urlaub mit dem Auto in diesem Zeitraum.
Die meisten fahren in den Süden.
Pro Auto fahren 3 Mann, macht ca. 830.000 Autos, welche innerhalb von 6 Wochen hin und zurück fahren.
Wegstrecke meist um die 1.000km. Pro Tag ca. 20.000 Autos unterwegs.
Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, wie das auf den Raststätten aussieht, wenn 20.000 Autos jeden Tag "tanken" wollen
und dafür mindestens 1h stehen. 
Da fängt der Urlaub schon sehr entspannend an, wenn man fürs "tanken" mehr Zeit braucht, wie für das Fahren
und den Urlaub selbst dauert 

So schnell und so einfach wird der Verbrenner nicht verschwinden, wie sich das unsere Politiker vorstellen.

Und solange die Umweltverschmutzung im Herstellungsprozess eines Elektroautos so hoch ist, dass dieses gute
2 Mio KM fahren muss, um einen Diesel/Benzin in Umweltfreundlichkeit zu überholen, finde ich das eh als
Verarschung der Bevölkerung 
Ach ne. 2 Mio KM reicht ja der Akku nicht. Also wird das Elektroauto nie sauberer werden, als der Verbrenner.


----------



## vollmi (13 September 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Elektroautos werden nach aktuellem Stand mit Sicherheit nicht unsere Zukunft werden. Zumindest mit Akku-Technik.
> 
> Man sollte sich mal folgendes Szenario vor Augen halten:
> Urlaubszeit in Deutschland. Ca. 2,5 Mio Menschen machen Urlaub mit dem Auto in diesem Zeitraum.
> Die meisten fahren in den Süden.



Aber das sind ja auch die Ausnahmefälle. Da gibts ja sicher andere Lösung. Wer sein Auto aussucht für die zwei Urlaubsfahrten hat doch eh den Schuss nicht gehört.
Ich kauf mir ja auch keinen Sprinter für die Tägliche Fahrt ins Büro nur weil ich zweimal im Jahr gerne ein Klavier transportieren will.

Aber so läuft das heute. Die Leute kaufen sich n Minivan weil man ja mal in die Ferien will. Der wird dann 95% der Zeit von genau einer Person gefahren.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Und solange die Umweltverschmutzung im Herstellungsprozess eines Elektroautos so hoch ist, dass dieses gute
> 2 Mio KM fahren muss, um einen Diesel/Benzin in Umweltfreundlichkeit zu überholen, finde ich das eh als
> Verarschung der Bevölkerung
> Ach ne. 2 Mio KM reicht ja der Akku nicht. Also wird das Elektroauto nie sauberer werden, als der Verbrenner.




Und das ist ja auch so eine BILD aussage. Erstens fördert der Bedarf die Entwicklung. und zweitens ist es schon ein Unterschied ob die Umweltverschmutzung ausserhalb der Städte passiert oder in der Stadt. Ein Eauto wird sicherlich helfen das es in den Städten atembar bleibt.
Und bis auf den Akku benötigen Eautos wohl nicht mehr aufwand im Bau als ein herkömmlicher Verbrenner. Und die Akkus sterben nicht einfach die werden schwächer, dann kann man sie als Buffer fürs Grid noch weiterverwenden und ganz am Ende dann irgendwann wiederaufbereiten (mit hoffentlich besserer Recyclingtechnik)


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> ist es schon ein Unterschied ob die Umweltverschmutzung ausserhalb der Städte passiert oder in der Stadt. Ein Eauto wird sicherlich helfen das es in den Städten atembar bleibt.



Aktuell ist E-Mobilität eigentlich nur auf dem Land bzw. in den Vorstädten machbar.
Wie soll denn bei der Ballungsdichte in den Städten eine Infrastruktur zum Laden geschaffen werden?
Das geben doch die ganzen innerstädtischen Stromnetze gar nicht her


----------



## Heinileini (13 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... Und die Akkus sterben nicht einfach die werden schwächer, dann kann man sie als Buffer fürs *Grid* noch weiterverwenden und ganz am Ende dann irgendwann wiederaufbereiten (mit hoffentlich besserer Recyclingtechnik)


Mit "Buffer fürs Grid" meinst Du vermutlich eine Anwendung in der Photovoltaik?


----------



## jensemann (13 September 2017)

Sinnvolle Lösungen für das "Tankproblem" gibt es bereits, es wird nur nicht umgesetzt. Das "Warum nicht" erschliesst sich mir persönlich nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Kosteneinsparung bei Entwicklung und Gewinnmaximierung.
Serielle Hybridantriebe bei denen der Verbrenner ausschliesslich einen Generator antreibt und dadurch immer im bestmöglichen Leistungsbereich arbeitet, wurden schon vor über 30 Jahren erprobt. Diese könnten auch mit alternativen Kraftstoffen betrieben werden.
Damals waren aber die Elektromotoren noch zu groß und zu schwer als dass man den Antriebsstrang hätte damit ersetzen können.
Anfang der 2000er hatte Volvo einen Prototypen in der Erprobung mit einer Gasturbine statt Kolbenmotor, die den Generator antrieb. Das war meines Wissens nach bevor Ford dort die Finger drin hatte.
Im BMW i8 funktioniert das auch etwa, dort nur leider als "Range extender" unterbewertet. Und da ja die heutigen "Motorspotenthusiasten" nicht ohne den kernigen Sound eines V8 auskommen, wird der Sound über ein extra installiertes Soundsystem erzeugt :roll:.

Möglichkeiten und Ideen gibt es also genug, man muss sie nur umsetzen wollen. Aber mir fallen mehrere Staaten und Industriezweige ein, die dagegen arbeiten solange die Gefahr besteht, dass man dadurch den weltweiten Verbrauch von Erdöl signifikant reduzieren könnte.


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mit "Buffer fürs Grid" meinst Du vermutlich eine Anwendung in der Photovoltaik?



Wir haben meines Wissens aktuell ca. 60 Millionen zugelassene Fahrzeuge in Deutschland.
Ich denke da wird sich das Grid sicher nicht nur auf die privaten PV-Anlagen beschränken.


----------



## vollmi (13 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mit "Buffer fürs Grid" meinst Du vermutlich eine Anwendung in der Photovoltaik?



Nicht nur. Man wird wohl nicht darum herumkommen die alternative Energieförderung so zu überdimensionieren damit man einen Teil der Elektrischen Energie wegspeichern kann für Später. 
Also denke ich das man solche Buffer überhaupt für jede art der Speicherung verwenden muss. Auch um z.B. eine Spitze in einem Teil des Netzes zu decken.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2017)

Ich verstehe das ohnehin alles nicht, mein Horizont scheint zu klein zu sein.
Lithium ist das häufigste Element, überall im gestein zu finden. *ABER *,es ist extrem kostspielig, es dort herauszuholen. Derzeit wir es (fast) nur in Salzseen in Südamerika abgebaut, nur dort ist das wirtschaftlich.Wo also soll das ganze Lithium für Batterien herkommen? Wir reden hier von gwaltigen Mengen. Auch seltene Erden sind auf der Erde sehr rar. Das sagt ja schon der Name ;-) Auch das Recyceln ist, wie bei allen modernen Verbundstoffen eine echte Herausforderung.
Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung ist Akku-Technik in der heutigen Form nicht wirklich ein Ausweg. Und die öminöse NanoFlowCell-Technik, auf die ich seit Jahren warte, scheint nur ein Bluff zu sein, denn das wäre der abolute Hammer. Da wundert es schon, dass seit Jahren behauptet wird, man sei soweit, aber nirgends taucht diese Technik auf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2017)

> Derzeit wir es (fast) nur in Salzseen in Südamerika abgebaut



Ja richtig, ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Bolivien / Uyuni und habe mich schon gewundert. Haufenweise LKW/PKW
mit deutschen Nummernschildern ( K-Utec ).


----------



## vollmi (14 September 2017)

Lithium und Silizium sind völlig unterschiedliche elemente


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ohnehin alles nicht, mein Horizont scheint zu klein zu sein.
> Lithium ist das häufigste Element, überall im gestein zu finden. *ABER *,es ist extrem kostspielig, es dort herauszuholen. Derzeit wir es (fast) nur in Salzseen in Südamerika abgebaut, nur dort ist das wirtschaftlich.Wo also soll das ganze Lithium für Batterien herkommen? Wir reden hier von gwaltigen Mengen. Auch seltene Erden sind auf der Erde sehr rar. Das sagt ja schon der Name ;-) Auch das Recyceln ist, wie bei allen modernen Verbundstoffen eine echte Herausforderung.
> Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung ist Akku-Technik in der heutigen Form nicht wirklich ein Ausweg. Und die öminöse NanoFlowCell-Technik, auf die ich seit Jahren warte, scheint nur ein Bluff zu sein, denn das wäre der abolute Hammer. Da wundert es schon, dass seit Jahren behauptet wird, man sei soweit, aber nirgends taucht diese Technik auf.



Vielleicht sollten wir über den Autobahnen, für weite Strecken Leitungen ziehen, wo 
über Schleifer die Energie bezogen wird. Wie bei der Eisenbahn...


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2017)

Letztlich steht der persönliche Individualverkehr (Auto nicht Sex) vor dem Aus und ist ein totes Pferd.
Sobald das autonome Fahren *richtig* funktioniert, gibt es keinen Grund mehr ein eigenes Auto zu haben.
An einem normalen Arbeitstag brauche ich mein Auto morgends und abends 20 Minuten. Den Rest des Tages steht es in der Garage oder auf dem Firmenparkplatz.
Wenn irgendwann die Zukunftsversionen wahr werden, dann sag ich irgendwann mal zu Siri, Alexa oder sonst einer virtuellen Internet-Tussi, dass ich in 20min. zur Arbeit will und die Tussi bestellt mir dann ein Fahrzeug. Wahrscheinlich fährt das Teil dann noch morgends am BIOladen vorbei und Abends am Fitness-Studio und Supermarkt


----------



## vollmi (14 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> An einem normalen Arbeitstag brauche ich mein Auto morgends und abends 20 Minuten. Den Rest des Tages steht es in der Garage oder auf dem Firmenparkplatz.
> Wenn irgendwann die Zukunftsversionen wahr werden, dann sag ich irgendwann mal zu Siri, Alexa oder sonst einer virtuellen Internet-Tussi, dass ich in 20min. zur Arbeit will und die Tussi bestellt mir dann ein Fahrzeug. Wahrscheinlich fährt das Teil dann noch morgends am BIOladen vorbei und Abends am Fitness-Studio und Supermarkt



Ich denke schlussendlich wird es so kommen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf diese zukünftige Entwicklung. Meine Corvette werde ich trotzdem behalten, aber die ist ja Hobby. Hobbies müssen nicht sinnvoll sein.
Aber wie immer kanns ja auch auf einmal ne ganz andere Richtung einschlagen. Womöglich kriegt doch einer mal n Geistesblitz und baut n Molekültransporter oder sie bauen Surrogates.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2017)

Heute morgen lief im Radio eine Sendung, dass im Auto viel geflucht wird...

Da fragte ich mich, wie wird sich dass ändern wenn alle autonom fahren. Wenn einem an der Fahrweise des anderen autonomen
was nicht passt, schreit man dann raus "Spiel dir mal die neue Firmware auf du Idiot" ?? 

Es bleibt spannend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztlich steht der persönliche Individualverkehr (Auto nicht Sex) vor dem Aus und ist ein totes Pferd.
> Sobald das autonome Fahren *richtig* funktioniert, gibt es keinen Grund mehr ein eigenes Auto zu haben.
> An einem normalen Arbeitstag brauche ich mein Auto morgends und abends 20 Minuten. Den Rest des Tages steht es in der Garage oder auf dem Firmenparkplatz.
> Wenn irgendwann die Zukunftsversionen wahr werden, dann sag ich irgendwann mal zu Siri, Alexa oder sonst einer virtuellen Internet-Tussi, dass ich in 20min. zur Arbeit will und die Tussi bestellt mir dann ein Fahrzeug. Wahrscheinlich fährt das Teil dann noch morgends am BIOladen vorbei und Abends am Fitness-Studio und Supermarkt



Ich glaube das so etwas nie kommen wird, ich habe schon ein Problem mit unseren
Firmenwagen, wenn ich da ausgestiegen bin, habe ich das Bedürfnis nach einer Dusche.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube das so etwas nie kommen wird, ich habe schon ein Problem mit unseren
> Firmenwagen, wenn ich da ausgestiegen bin, habe ich das Bedürfnis nach einer Dusche.



Du brauchst wohl sowas:
https://www.amazon.de/Party-Discount-Ganzk%C3%B6rper-Kondom-wei%C3%9F-Einheitsgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B004673J7Y


----------



## Heinileini (14 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Womöglich kriegt doch einer mal n Geistesblitz und baut n Molekültransporter oder sie bauen Surrogates.


Wenn Du mit "Surrogates" Clones meinst, die sind schon verboten. Da sind also die Bolitiker gefragt, daran zu arbeiten. Damit schliesst sich wieder der (Teufels-)Kreis.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Heute morgen lief im Radio eine Sendung, dass im Auto viel geflucht wird...
> ... schreit man dann raus "Spiel dir mal die neue Firmware auf du Idiot" ??


Die Bolitiker können dann auch direkt die Autos zu Fluchverbotszonen deklarieren.
Also, wenn ich mir vorstelle, mein Clone sitzt 24 h/d in der Firma und ich 0 h/d, dann braucht wenigstens mein Clone kein Auto.

Meckerei am Rande: Firm bedeutet fest und FirmWare ist die in FädelSpeicher, PROMs, EPROMs, EEPROMs, ... gegossene Variante der SoftWare. Bietet sich nicht so sehr für downloads an.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich ... habe schon ein Problem mit unseren Firmenwagen, wenn ich da ausgestiegen bin, habe ich das Bedürfnis nach einer Dusche.


Ist Dein Firmenwagen denn ein ElektroAuto, bei dem es weder KlimaAnlage noch Heizung (ausser für das ScheibenWaschWasser) gibt, weil die zu eifrig aus dem Akku naschen würden?

Unser täglich Update gib uns heute. In diesem Sinne, 
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2017)

> Firm bedeutet fest und FirmWare ist die in FädelSpeicher, PROMs, EPROMs, EEPROMs



Was gibts zu meckern? Firmware kann nachträglich geladen werden, genauso wie Software ( FW-Update CPU´s,
Steuergeräte im Auto.... ).


----------



## vollmi (14 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit "Surrogates" Clones meinst, die sind schon verboten. Da sind also die Bolitiker gefragt, daran zu arbeiten. Damit schliesst sich wieder der (Teufels-)



Nah. Ich mein damit eher Androiden als Avatare in die man sein Gehirn laden kann oder halt zumindest wie VR bedienen kann. 

Hört man etwas den geek raus?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Meckerei am Rande: Firm bedeutet fest und FirmWare ist die in FädelSpeicher, PROMs, EPROMs, EEPROMs, ... gegossene Variante der SoftWare. Bietet sich nicht so sehr für downloads an.



Genau ... Drum war mal ein Auto von mir 2 Tage in der werkstatt zum Update. Die mussten die Bits mit Hammer und Meissel bearbeiten.

Ich versinke immer wieder in Ehrfurcht vor den Softwareentwicklern in der Automobilindustrie.
Erstaunlich welche Probleme die Jungs NUR mit Software lösen können


----------



## Heinileini (14 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Lithium und Silizium sind völlig unterschiedliche elemente


Und Silizium ist das Element, das sich so reichlich überall findet, in Gegensatz zu Lithium ... wolltest Du damit sagen!? Also doch PhotoVoltaik statt und mit ohne AkkuCoulombik?
Mir geht, wenn ich PhotoVoltaik höre, nicht aus dem Sinn, dass ich vor Jahren auf der HannoverMesse bei einen Vortrag der Firma VALVO gehört habe:
Für die Herstellung einer PhotoZelle aus kristallinem Si ist mehr Energie nötig, als die Zelle während ihrer zu erwartenden LebensDauer aus SonnenLicht in elektrische Energie umwandeln kann und, dass man deshalb darauf hoffe, bald die PhotoZellen aus amorphem Silizium herstellen zu können.
So gesehen sind PhotoZellen aus kristallinem Si eigentlich auch als EnergieSpeicher anzusehen ;o)

Übrigens - man sollte es nicht glauben - Sand ist zur Mangelware geworden. Wenn jemand sagt "wie Sand am Meer", sollte man schon nachhaken, wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Heinileini (14 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ... Die mussten die Bits mit Hammer und Meissel bearbeiten.
> ... Erstaunlich welche Probleme die Jungs NUR mit Software lösen können


Da sehnt man sich doch nach den guten alten Zeiten zurück, als man noch in Lochstreifen die fehlenden Löcher manuell nachstanzen konnte!

Die Jungs lösen mit der Software sogar Probleme, die sie ohne die Mechanik gar nicht hätten!
Zumindest dann nicht, wenn die "Schlosser" nicht auch so update-gläubig geworden wären.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Übrigens - man sollte es nicht glauben - Sand ist zur Mangelware geworden. Wenn jemand sagt "wie Sand am Meer", sollte man schon nachhaken, wie das gemeint ist.



Stimmt ... Deutschland gehört zu den 10 größten Sand-Exporteuren der Welt.
Großkunden sind z.B. die ganzen arabischen Staaten ... Wüstensand ist schlichweg nicht zum bauen geeignet.

Aussagen zur Energiebilanz von Solarzellen sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.
Moderne Module auf modernen Anlagen gefertigt haben eine positive Bilanz.
Bei Billig-China-Modulen sieht es ganz anders aus.
Aber ich glaub das trifft ja nahezu alle China-Produkte zu.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genau ... Drum war mal ein Auto von mir 2 Tage in der werkstatt zum Update. Die mussten die Bits mit Hammer und Meissel bearbeiten.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## vollmi (15 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen. Mein Nachbar hat vor kurzem in seinem Sharan das "Alles wird gut Update" eingespielt bekommen und hat jetzt
> einen Motorschaden. Hat auf der Autobahn stark zu rauchen angefangen, Notlauf und dann aus.



Mich nimmt wunder was das Update verändert. Ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen dass die magerer Verbrennen. Was ja aber das Klopfrisiko erhöht und natürlich die Verbrennung heisser macht als vorgesehen und dadurch der Motor und dessen Teile stärker belastet werden. Sonst hätten sie ja nicht für einen Testlauf das saubere Programm laufen lassen müssen und danach wieder in den Save Mode.

Die Hersteller denken sich jetzt vermutlich. Was solls spielen wir das harte Programm drauf. 70% der Motoren wirds trotzdem über die Garantiezeit schaffen den rest zu ersetzen (was die Garantie ja nicht verlängert) ist dann günstiger als sämtliche Autoverkäufe zuückabzuwickeln.


----------



## Bits_And_More (19 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und Silizium ist das Element, das sich so reichlich überall findet, in Gegensatz zu Lithium ... wolltest Du damit sagen!? Also doch PhotoVoltaik statt und mit ohne AkkuCoulombik?
> Mir geht, wenn ich PhotoVoltaik höre, nicht aus dem Sinn, dass ich vor Jahren auf der HannoverMesse bei einen Vortrag der Firma VALVO gehört habe:
> Für die Herstellung einer PhotoZelle aus kristallinem Si ist mehr Energie nötig, als die Zelle während ihrer zu erwartenden LebensDauer aus SonnenLicht in elektrische Energie umwandeln kann und, dass man deshalb darauf hoffe, bald die PhotoZellen aus amorphem Silizium herstellen zu können.
> So gesehen sind PhotoZellen aus kristallinem Si eigentlich auch als EnergieSpeicher anzusehen ;o)



Das ist längst nicht mehr so. Heute ist die Energy Pacyback Time bei  PV-Anlagen (kristallines SI) bei ca. 2 Jahren in Deutschland.


----------



## Krumnix (1 März 2018)

Und auf einen Schlag ist mein Diesel nix mehr wert. 
Danke Merkel ... Wir schaffen das... NICHT


----------



## Cliff (1 März 2018)

> Und auf einen Schlag ist mein Diesel nix mehr wert.


...und bei meinem läuft das Leasing aus. -> Garantierter Rückkaufpreis 

Wird wohl wieder ein Diesel werden...


----------



## jensemann (1 März 2018)

Überlege auch schon seit einiger Zeit, auf Benziner mit LPG-Anlage zu wechseln. Die Kosten für die Umrüstung haben sich nach ca 60tkm auch amortisiert, bei mir also nach knapp 2 Jahren.
Leider stellen sich einige Hersteller dann bei der Garantie quer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2018)

Ich habe auch einen Diesel, jetzt komme ich nicht mehr in die Innenstadt zum Einkaufen,
auf Amazon ausweichen geht auch nicht, weil das seit Jahrzehnten versprochene schnelle
Internet auch nicht kommt.


----------



## vollmi (1 März 2018)

Ich finde das einen interessanten Bericht.
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...thilfe-kaempft-fuer-fahrverbote-15117944.html
Ist die FAZ ein seriöses Blatt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

> Überlege auch schon seit einiger Zeit, auf Benziner mit LPG-Anlage zu  wechseln. Die Kosten für die Umrüstung haben sich nach ca 60tkm auch  amortisiert, bei mir also nach knapp 2 Jahren.
> Leider stellen sich einige Hersteller dann bei der Garantie quer.



Läuft nicht der Steuervorteil für Gasfahrzeuge bald schleichend aus?


----------



## jensemann (1 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Läuft nicht der Steuervorteil für Gasfahrzeuge bald schleichend aus?


Wird reduziert, aber bis 2026 wird es ihn noch geben. Und auch ohne den Steuervorteil wird LPG noch günstiger als E10 bleiben.
Die Wartungskosten für die Gasanlage sind zu vernachlässigen, der Steuervorteil seitens der KFZ-Steuer ist aber auch erheblich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

Da bei mir auch demnächst altersbedingt ein Fahrzeugwechsel ansteht, möchte ich mir einen Prius zulegen, nicht den ganz neuen, der sieht
mir etwas zu abgefahren aus, sondern der Vorgänger. Die sind preislich recht attraktiv und haben für ihre Fahrzeuggröße einen riesigen Kofferraum.

Mal sehen


----------



## jensemann (1 März 2018)

Vom rein wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt gesehen, ist der Prius nicht günstiger als ein Diesel, ausser man wertet ihn mit einer Gasanlage auf. Dafür hat er das Öko-Image und ist als einer der Letzten von Fahrverboten betroffen


----------



## M-Ott (1 März 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Und auf einen Schlag ist mein Diesel nix mehr wert.
> Danke Merkel ... Wir schaffen das... NICHT


Willkommen im Klub! Mich trifft es übrigens schon das zweite Mal, weswegen ich mich dieses Mal besonders verarscht fühle.
Umweltpolitik in Deutschland wird schon seit Jahren nur noch auf Kosten der sozial Schwächeren betrieben, das ist die wahre Schande. Merkel wird es freuen. Sie ist nicht daran schuld und die Autoindustrie wird angeschoben.


----------



## jensemann (1 März 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> ...
> Umweltpolitik in Deutschland wird schon seit Jahren nur noch auf Kosten der sozial Schwächeren betrieben, das ist die wahre Schande. Merkel wird es freuen. Sie ist nicht daran schuld und die Autoindustrie wird angeschoben.



Tut mir Leid für dich. Leider ist der deutsche Endverbraucher selber Schuld, warum kauft er auch immernoch Autos aus dem VAG-Konzern. Wären die Absatzzahlen nur in Deutschland nach dem VW-Skandal nur um 10% gesunken, hätte sich der Hersteller vielleicht Gedanken gemacht. Da aber stumpf weitergekauft wird, ists den Herren in WOB egal. 
Ich weiss, dass der größte Teil über Flotten abgesetzt wird, aber auch die werden von finanzverantwortlichen Leuten bestellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

> Vom rein wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt gesehen, ist der Prius nicht  günstiger als ein Diesel, ausser man wertet ihn mit einer Gasanlage auf.  Dafür hat er das Öko-Image und ist als einer der Letzten von  Fahrverboten betroffen



Ja, dass ist richtig. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass es nicht wesentlich teurer wird. Einen Diesel werde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. Ich habe aus der Vergangenheit gelernt. Wenn man heute
erzählt bekommt "Der ist super sauber, beste Abgasnorm usw" dann hat man 6 Jahre später das dreckigste Auto in Deutschland.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer deutsche Autos gefahren aber mein nächstes Auto wird definitiv ein Toyota. Egal ob Prius oder nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

> Tut mir Leid für dich. Leider ist der deutsche Endverbraucher selber  Schuld, warum kauft er auch immernoch Autos aus dem VAG-Konzern. Wären  die Absatzzahlen nur in Deutschland nach dem VW-Skandal nur um 10%  gesunken, hätte sich der Hersteller vielleicht Gedanken gemacht. Da aber  stumpf weitergekauft wird, ists den Herren in WOB egal.
> Ich weiss, dass der größte Teil über Flotten abgesetzt wird, aber auch die werden von finanzverantwortlichen Leuten bestellt.



Ja, das stimmt wohl. Ich kann dass auch nicht verstehen.

Schummelsoftware, massenhaft defekte AGR Ventile nach Update, 1.8 Liter TFSI braucht 1L Öl pro 1000KM, 1.4 TFSI überspringen massenhaft Steuerketten,
Besitzer eines VW werden zum Update gezwungen, ohne irgendeine Garantie zu erhalten usw. usw. 
und die Leute kaufen die Autos als ob nichts wäre. Mein Nachbar hatte einen Sharan mit 90TKM, auf der Autobahn ist erst der Notlauf gekommen, danach große
Reparatur, AGR defekt und jetzt hat er sich einen Touran mit dem gleichen Motor gekauft.

Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## M-Ott (1 März 2018)

jensemann schrieb:


> ... warum kauft er auch immernoch Autos aus dem VAG-Konzern.


Genau das habe ich nicht getan. Mein Auto ist älter, als der Dieselskandal, aber ich habe es mir seinerzeit in dem guten Glauben gekauft, wer eine grüne Plakette hat, ist nicht von Fahrverboten betroffen. Tja... das war mein Fehler: Ich habe Angela "mit mir gibt's keine PKW-Maut" Merkel vetraut.
Mal im Ernst: In kürzester Zeit wird sich zeigen dass die Fahrverbote für Diesel (wie ja schon von Fachleuten prophezeit wird) nichts bringen. Was glaubt ihr, was dieser sozial rücksichtslose Verein namens Deutsche Umwelthilfe dann macht?


----------



## jensemann (1 März 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> .... Was glaubt ihr, was dieser sozial rücksichtslose Verein namens Deutsche Umwelthilfe dann macht?



Auch bei der Verbrennung von Benzin fallen NOx an, wie bei jeder Verbrennung, in der Umgebungsluft involviert ist. 
Die DUH wird dann genauso auf alle anderen Verbrenner umschwenken und wenn das nicht reicht, noch Landwirte mit Tierhaltung abmahnen wegen Methanproduktion.

Wenn sich dann unbestreitbar herausstellt, dass der Dieselanteil an der Luftverschmutzung garnicht so groß ist, wie immer propagiert, werden dann die Bremsen- und Reifenhersteller verklagt, weil der Abrieb zu fein ist. Dann rüsten wir wieder auf Holzräder mit Stahlreifen um und bremsen mit Stöcken. Aber erst nachdem Asphaltstraßen durch Feldwege ersetzt wurden weil die Stahlreifen keinen Grip auf Asphalt haben.


----------



## vollmi (1 März 2018)

Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem Skoda Oktavia Benziner. Habe aber die ganze Sache mal durchgerechnet, bei mir steht demnächst ein Tesla S vor der Tür, da ich doch recht viel unterwegs bin wird der Unterhalt die hohen Initialkosten des Teslas ziemlich schnell amortisieren, Dazu kommt die derzeitige Steuerfreiheit für E-fahrzeuge (welche aber sicher nicht ewig anhält). 
Seit der Probefahrt bin ich Feuer und Flamme für das Geschoss. Und das obwohl ich eigentlich völlig auf die alten V8 abfahre und selber noch ne Corvette zuhause stehen habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

> Und das obwohl ich eigentlich völlig auf die alten V8 abfahre und selber noch ne Corvette zuhause stehen habe



:s12::s12:

Ich liebe Sie. Ein Freund hat einen Mustang ( neueres Modell ).
Das macht schon richtig Spaß ( bis auf beim tanken halt )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist richtig. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass es nicht wesentlich teurer wird. Einen Diesel werde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. Ich habe aus der Vergangenheit gelernt. Wenn man heute
> erzählt bekommt "Der ist super sauber, beste Abgasnorm usw" dann hat man 6 Jahre später das dreckigste Auto in Deutschland.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich immer deutsche Autos gefahren aber mein nächstes Auto wird definitiv ein *Toyota*. Egal ob Prius oder nicht.




Allein schon weil Toyota diesen Drecksverein  sponsort werde ich NIE einen Toyota fahren.

https://jungefreiheit.de/debatte/ko...ist-ein-fall-fuer-transparency-international/


----------



## Krumnix (1 März 2018)

Ich denke, einer der Gründe, warum der VW-Konzern trotz negativer Presse und kundenfeindlichem Verhalten weiter Autos verkauft, ist, dass der Werterhalt immer noch hoch ist.
Die Autos sehen einigermaßen gut aus. Sind technisch sehr ausgereift (außer die Motorentechnik, welche wohl noch in der Alpha-Phase ist) und sprechen einfach viele Menschen an.
Da überlegen sich viele halt, ob ein vergleichbares Auto aus Japan, Frankreich oder USA später auch so einfach los zu werden ist, und wie die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen, Werkstätten,
Support im Internet, etc. aussieht.
Ich hab auch 2 Autos aus dem Konzern gefahren und war zufrieden damit. Hatte keine Probleme und war von der Verarbeitung begeistert.
Der VW CC 2.0 TDI hatte ich mit ca. 100tkm und 5 Jahren Alter noch für 17.500€ verkauft bekommen.
Mein aktueller Opel Insignia BiTurbo Diesel auch mit 100tkm aber nur 3 Jahre alt, bekomme ich grad mal noch 14.000€. Und mit dem Urteil hier sicher keine 10.000€ mehr -.-


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

Ja gut, im Bezug auf Werterhalt kann oder sollte man Opel außen vorlassen. Aber dass war schon immer so.



> Sind technisch sehr ausgereift


  Naja


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

> Da überlegen sich viele halt, ob ein vergleichbares Auto aus Japan,  Frankreich oder USA später auch so einfach los zu werden ist, und wie  die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen, Werkstätten,
> Support im Internet, etc. aussieht.



Ja, Autos aus Frankreich, Italien und USA wird man natürlich auch schwierig los.

Japaner halt nicht, da diese landesweit und auch im Export sehr gefragt sind.



> und wie  die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen, Werkstätten,
> Support im Internet,



Zumindest bei den Japanern sieht diese bei mir sehr gut aus. Wobei man bei Toyota Fahrern wohl munkelt, dass man keine großartige Ersatzteileversorgung braucht


----------



## Krumnix (1 März 2018)

Hab mal schnell ein paar Marken geprüft:
Alles im Umkreis von 15km
VW (inkl. Audi, Skoda, Seat...) 11 Händler/Werkstätten
Opel 3
Ford 6
Mercedes 1
BMW 1
Peugeot/Citroën 3
Toyota 1
Mazda 0

Nur schnell geprüft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

Ja dann alle sofort losrennen und einen VW kaufen 

Spaß am Rande,

hast du dich mal gefragt, warum es innerhalb von 15KM so viele VW Werkstätten aber nur eine Toyota Werkstatt gibt.


----------



## Krumnix (1 März 2018)

Nein. Diese Frage hat mich nie interessiert 
Ich kaufe mir Autos, wenn ich sie brauche und wenn sie mir gefallen. Die Marke ist mir da nicht so wichtig.
Der Preis muss passen und ich brauche ein gutes Popogefühl. Da kann auch mal ein Opel daraus werden (mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin).
Meist fahre ich die Dinger eh, bis sie nix mehr wert sind (außer der VW CC, welchen ich wegen sehr kleinem Kofferraum austauschen musste).
Daher ist mir der Wiederverkaufswert egal. Aber 300.000km ist selbst ein VW kaum noch was wert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2018)

Ja, du hast schon recht. Im Endeffekt muss man ein Auto sehen, fühlen und es muss einem Gefallen. Bei mir ist der Wiederverkaufswert auch egal,
wenn ich meine Autos verkaufe, sind diese <1.500 € Wert. 

Mir ging es eben mit dem Prius so. Reingesetzt und wohlgefühlt. Und in der Tüv Statistik steht er auch ganz gut da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2018)

Gerade gesehen:


> Telekom rüstet Telekommunikations-Infrastruktur auf



https://www.elektroniknet.de/elektr...ekommunikations-infrastruktur-auf-159345.html



Wie sieht es hier eigentlich mit der Sicherheit aus? Stolperfalle? Muss der Kinderwagen drüber
gehoben werden oder muss man auf die Straße ausweichen?


----------



## Heinileini (7 November 2018)

Das kann sich auch nur die DeutscheTelekom erlauben, weil die anderen keine magentafarbenen Kabel verwenden dürfen - oder war die Telekom nicht damit durchgekommen, sich die Farbe patentieren zu lassen?

PS:
Die Mitbewerber arbeiten jetzt vermutlich mit Hochdruck daran, eAutoAufladeHotspots (mit ohne Schnur) zu entwickeln.


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das kann sich auch nur die DeutscheTelekom erlauben, weil die anderen keine magentafarbenen Kabel verwenden dürfen - oder war die Telekom nicht damit durchgekommen, sich die Farbe patentieren zu lassen?
> 
> PS:
> Die Mitbewerber arbeiten jetzt vermutlich mit Hochdruck daran, eAutoAufladeHotspots (mit ohne Schnur) zu entwickeln.



WLAN: Ladezeit 256 Tage ;-)


----------

